#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Άρθρο 23 παράγραφος 14α

## lefterisAthens

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, έψαξα αρκετά αλλά δεν έχω βρεί κάτι πέραν της καταλήξεως σε σύχγηση.

Ενα αυθαίρετο που προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω δεν ειναι περατωμένο (έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο Φ.Ο ,τα τούβλα και τα εξωτερικά κουφώματα).

Εχει 27% υ/δ , <20% υ/κ 

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι κάνω?
Με έχει μπερδέψει λίγο το άρθρο 23 παρ 14α, λέει για υ/δ.υ/κ ,υ/υ όλα <20%?
και τί γίνεται αν κάτι ειναι >20%?

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. άρθρο 8:
"Η αναστολή ή και η εξαίρεση από την κατεδάφιση, κατά τις διατάξεις του παρόντος, ισχύει για κτήρια των οποίων *έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός* και για χρήσεις που έχουν εγκατασταθεί, μέχρι 28.07.2011 καθΆ υπέρβαση είτε των διατάξεων του Ν.1577/1985 (ΦΕΚ.210/Α΄) είτε της οικοδομικής άδειας είτε των όρων ή περιορισμών δόμησης του ακινήτου είτε χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια και εφόσον η χρήση τους δεν απαγορεύεται από τις πολεοδομικές διατάξεις για τις χρήσεις γης που ισχύουν στην περιοχή του ακινήτου κατά την §1 του άρθρου 51 του Ν.4030/2011 (ΦΕΚ.249/Α΄) ή δεν απαγορευόταν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσης της οικοδομικής άδειας ή κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής ή εγκατάστασης της αυθαίρετης χρήσης. Θεωρείται ότι η χρήση δεν απαγορευόταν κατά το χρόνο έκδοσης της οικοδομικής άδειας εφόσον κατά τις κείμενες διατάξεις νομίμως χορηγήθηκε άδεια κατά παρέκκλιση της χρήσης γης της περιοχής."

Επίσης, δες την Εγκύκλιο 3/13, Παράρτημα 1, §Γ:
"Σε περίπτωση διαπίστωσης αυθαιρέτου ολοκληρωμένου φέροντα οργανισμού ή τμήματος κτηρίου με αυθαίρετο ολοκληρωμένο φέροντα οργανισμό χωρίς στοιχεία πλήρωσης και χωρίς εγκατεστημένη χρήση, για την υπαγωγή του στο Ν.4178/2013 το ενιαίο ειδικό πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται κατά τα οριζόμενα στις γενικές και ειδικές διατάξεις των άρθρων 18 και 19, εφαρμόζοντας το μικρότερο συντελεστή χρήσης για την άλλη κατοικία (3β=0,5).
Στην περίπτωση αυτή κατά την υποβολή αίτησης αποπεράτωσης η χρήση που θα εγκατασταθεί με την έκδοση της σχετικής άδειας θα είναι αποκλειστικά επιτρεπόμενη, σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες όρους και περιορισμούς δόμησης στη θέση του ακινήτου." 

Δες και την ερωτο-απάντηση 99 του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου.

Το δηλώνεις ως κατηγορία 5 *4* εφόσον Υ.Δ.<40% και Υ.Κ.<40% και Υ.Υ.<20%.
Τις εργασίες αποπεράτωσης τις συνεχίζεις όπως προβλέπεται από την §5 του άρθρου 25.
Τη σύνδεση με τα δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας, παρόλο που δεν αναφέρεται ρητά, θεωρώ ότι θα γίνεται διότι αλλιώς τι νόημα έχει η παραχώρηση της δυνατότητας αποπεράτωσης.
Η §14α του άρθρου 23 δεν κατάλαβα τι ρόλο έχει.
Δες κι ΑΥΤΟ.

----------

lefterisAthens

----------


## lefterisAthens

Χαρη ευχαριστώ για την πολύ γρήγορη απάντηση σου!Αυτά ακριβώς διαβάζω τοση ώρα, αλλα μου ψιλοκάθεται κάπως η14α του 23, γιατι πιστεύω οτι κάνει διάκριση ώς προς τα μη περατωμένα κτίσματα, δλδ οτι δέχεται ο νόμος μη περατωμένα κτίσματα εφόσων ολα ( υ/κ , υ/δ ,υ/υ) ειναι <20%

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω απο αυτά που μου απάντησες, ενα μη περατωμένο κτισμα με ολοκληρωμένο φ.ο και τουβλα το συμπεριφέρομαι όπως συμπεριφέρομαι όπως κανονικά θα έβρισκα κατηγορίες κλπ...δεν ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό για αυτό.


η απαντηση σου "κατηγορία 5" αφορά στα ημιτελή κτισματα ή σε κάποια απο τις απεριες ερωτησεις που έθεσα  :Χαρούμενος: ?

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' αυτά που έχω καταλάβει, ναι, αν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός προ της 28.07.2011 μπορούμε να το δηλώσουμε με τον Ν.4178/13 εφόσον βέβαια δεν υπάγεται στις περιπτώσεις της §2 του άρθρου 2.
Το εντάσσουμε είτε στην Κατηγορία 4 είτε στην 5 ανάλογα με το ποσοστό των υπερβάσεων δόμησης/κάλυψης/ύψους. Στην περίπτωσή σου *4* (και όχι 5 όπως εκ παραδρομής ανέφερα).
Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε άδεια αποπεράτωσης των εργασιών.
Μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε με τα δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας.

----------

lefterisAthens

----------


## lefterisAthens

Πολύ ωραία! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

ΑΡΘΡΟ 7
Υπάγονται στον παρόντα νόμο αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή χρήσεις για τις οποίες η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή η αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης έχει περατωθεί, κατά τις ειδικότερες διατάξεις του αρθρου 8 του παρόντος πριν την  28-7-11.

ΑΡΘΡΟ 8
Η αναστολή ή και η εξαίρεση από την κατεδάφιση, κατά τις διατάξεις του παρόντος, ισχύειγια κτίρια των οποίων έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός 

Κατηγορια Δ
Υπαγονται με την επιφύλαξη εφαρμογής των οριζομένων στην παρ.2 του Αρθ-8, .............Αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσεις εφόσον δεν παραβιάζονται σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 40% τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη κάλυψης και δόμησης και σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 20% το πολεοδομικό μέγεθοςτου ύψους *που προβλέπονται από την οικοδομική άδεια. 
*

Αρθρο 23 &14
Στις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου, υπάγονται υπερβάσεις δόμησης,κάλυψηςκαι ύψους 
μέχρι ποσοστού 20% των* επιτρεπομένων,*.................

Μηπως για τα μη περατωμενα υπαρχει περιορισμος ως προς την ενταξη τους σε σχεση με τα επιτρεπομενα μεγεθη????????????

----------

